# Canadian Lineman apprenticeship



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

mikeinont said:


> looking to start a lineman apprenticeship anywhere in canada, currently residing in ontario, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


 Bump....


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Try the utilities. Hydro One, BC hydro, etc. go to your local union hall or jatc and ask for an application.


----------



## Mikeinont (Jun 12, 2011)

JW Splicer said:


> Try the utilities. Hydro One, BC hydro, etc. go to your local union hall or jatc and ask for an application.


Yes, thanks, got resumes out to all the major utilities, trying IBEW next, have been in contact with a few locals already.


----------



## Pault (Mar 17, 2012)

Alberta is upgrading all transmission lines throughout the province. Try Allteck, Valard, RS Line, McGregor, Fortis, Enmax....


----------



## 211mike70 (May 18, 2015)

Little late on this reply but look at Conestoga College, they have a Linesman program that from all reports is pretty good. It is hard to get into, you need good grades and must pass an interview, but their placement rate is almost 100%.


----------



## Mikeinont (Jun 12, 2011)

211mike70 said:


> Little late on this reply but look at Conestoga College, they have a Linesman program that from all reports is pretty good. It is hard to get into, you need good grades and must pass an interview, but their placement rate is almost 100%.


Thanks for the reply, Conestoga is a great program but I didn't make the cut, got excepted though at Algonquin and Cambrian. Not going to either as I accepted an apprenticeship out west, goodbye Ontario!


----------



## 211mike70 (May 18, 2015)

Good luck out West, I will admit that with the current political mess here in Moronatario I am jealous.


----------



## MIGMONKEY (Oct 10, 2015)

Congrats on the placement out west.
I was halfway to Manitoba when I got an interview from JAC for ICI work.
Might still go out west once I get my jman.


----------

